# white hair on neck and tail?



## lelandEOD (Dec 1, 2009)

Hi everyone.
I have a 12 week old Vizsla named Anya. We are getting along great and I'm really enjoying her company.

About a week ago, I noticed some of the hair on either side of her neck, her tail, and at the base of her haunches has turned a sort of silver salt-n-pepper sort of color. 
I was wondering if this is normal for Vizsla puppies and will pass as she ages or if this may be a permanent color of her coat.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Crazy Kian (Aug 10, 2009)

Kian's got blonde on the end of his tail and some on his butt. He has lighter colour on his shoulders too. Sorry for the lack of proper anatomical k9 verbage ;D
He's been getting darker as of late too, so I am sure it will go away but even if it doesn't we really don't care.
He's a good looking boy and that's all that matters 8)


----------



## DixiesMom (Feb 5, 2009)

This is normal, the shade of her coat will vary as she loses her puppy coat and again after her first estrus. It is my understanding that after the second "blow" the color is pretty much set.

The lighter shades are common and do not count as white spots. Enjoy watching your puppy change, she'll be a beautiful dog and the lighter areas will make her look like she gleams in photos.


----------



## lelandEOD (Dec 1, 2009)

Thanks for the replies. Since this Anya is my first Vizsla, I wasn't sure if this was normal. My Chocolate lab was the same way... he had some random hair weirdness until he was 5-6 months old. 

Here are a few gratuitus shots of Anya.


----------



## DragonTheRevolutionary (Feb 15, 2009)

^CUUUUUUUTE puppy ;D


----------



## Crazy Kian (Aug 10, 2009)

BAH, what a cutie.....can I have her


----------



## aaclonts (Nov 4, 2009)

absolutely adorable!!!


----------



## grahama (May 4, 2009)

Lovely, used to pick Peanut up regulaly until she hit the 2 1/2 stone mark at 4 1/2 months. Bit too heavy to carry around now!!


----------

